

Hypothesis: PMS is due to cyclic immunosuppression, treatable with antibiotics - Alex3917
http://scienceblogs.com/aetiology/2010/04/the_uncertain_etiology_of_pms.php

======
balding_n_tired
Great: another potential source of antibiotics overuse.

